# Canon S100 vs Sony Alpha Nex-F3



## funboi (Sep 19, 2012)

I got both cameras.  the canon S100 and the Sony Nex-F3.

I can only keep one of them.   I already have a D7.

which one should I keep?   I am confused.  any recommendations?


----------



## unpopular (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll take you F3, if you're giving it away.


----------

